# Zebra Finches



## coltra (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello everybody nice to meet you all. I have a number of pets dog fish and birds. My question is in regard to my zebra finches, 3 females 2 are 4 years old and have bred successfully one is the offspring of one of the moms.
My male passed away over a year ago. I loved watching the males interacting with the females and would like to replace them. Can i put young males in with mature females? Would be looking at purchasing 2 males. Thank you for helping me with my question. Tracy


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

Maybe try consulting with a new by pet shop that you know and trust to hook you up with a breeder that breeds Zebra Finches! Good luck and Welcome!:thumbup1:


----------



## danesmith1984 (Feb 11, 2009)

are they in an avery? if so and there not related they should be fine


----------



## coltra (Feb 5, 2009)

Thank you for getting back to me. My finches are not in an avairy though they are in a large cage.


----------



## danesmith1984 (Feb 11, 2009)

are the young males related to the femals?? if so i wouldnt consider letting them breed this can cause problems! if there not related they will be fine


----------



## DUSTY (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi, as they are in a cage i'd only introduce one male bird initially. Zebra finches are prolific breeders and can 'chase' females incessently during the breeding season.

They can squabble during breeding but it doesn't result in any injury as long as there is plenty of room for the looser (multiple males) to get away.

Mine are in an aviary and like to pair up but there is plenty of room for them to 'escape' the affections of their partner.


----------



## coltra (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi it is nice to have people replying to my questions. thank you everyone. I have multiple animals and will soon be getting into bearded dragons though there seems to be a shortage here in ontario right now tracy


----------



## mandy keay (Feb 27, 2009)

hi, just joined pet forum. i'm mandy from montrose. i was wondering if anyone knew if i could use a small parrafin heater for my finches, which i intend to keep in my summer house. a small green house type heater, as i dont have electricity there. thanks x


----------



## DUSTY (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi Mandy, welcome, i've recently joined too.

I wouldn't use a paraffin heater because the fumes could affect the zebras.

I'm not sure what the temperatures are where you are but we had -6 here a few weeks ago, I have insulated the roof and walls of my shed and use a small 3' tubular heater.

The finches huddle up together anyway and I haven't lost any through cold.

As long as there aren't any drafts which are the killer they handle cold quite well, but as I said i'm not sure how cold it gets where you are.

Insulation would probably be the best way to go unless you can run an extension lead and use a tubular heater which takes the chill off.

Linda:thumbup1:


----------

